# PeC Tear~~ Scott Mendleson



## WesleyInman (Mar 8, 2014)

*Ouch!*


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yea I saw this a few days ago and was gonna post it and all the haters were talking shit about roids etc. One word ouch would describe it to the T


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 8, 2014)

How much was he benching at the time?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 8, 2014)

No idea it didn't say where I saw this pic


----------



## WesleyInman (Mar 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TDtp4ubWYk


----------



## Big-John (Mar 9, 2014)

Man that looked painful!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 9, 2014)

He can still smile


----------



## psych (Mar 10, 2014)

Pec tears suck...any tear sucks.  It's part of the game.  He also got shitty hand offs.  Dudes a monster!


----------



## basskiller (Mar 10, 2014)

damn that looks nasty..


----------



## frizzlefry (Mar 13, 2014)

Oooooooo!!!!!


----------



## formula1069 (Mar 13, 2014)

That looks pretty freaking Bad, Mine sucked but wasn't anywhere near that bad
This was about 3 years ago
Still feel it and it will never be 100% again plus a huge hole in my pec now


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Jhezel (Mar 15, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> That looks pretty freaking Bad, Mine sucked but wasn't anywhere near that bad
> This was about 3 years ago
> Still feel it and it will never be 100% again plus a huge hole in my pec now
> 
> ...



Like wise formula, my tear is somewhat similar to yours. I agree mine will never be 100%


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 16, 2014)

Get that man some motrin asap...


----------



## formula1069 (Mar 16, 2014)

He is gonna need more than Motrin !!!!!


----------

